# My Doggie Baby



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2022)

I've had  Suzy for 10 years this month.  When I got her the APLsaid she was about 3.  Then the Vet. said she was about 2.  So she is approximately 12 or 13 or more.  Making sure her life is comfortable in her later years.


----------



## Jules (Nov 8, 2022)

Suzy adores you, @Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2022)

Jules said:


> Suzy adores you, @Ruthanne


Thank you!


----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 8, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've had Suzy  for 10 years this month.  When I got her the APLsaid she was about 3.  Then the Vet. said she was about 2.  So she is approximately 12 or 13 or more.  Making sure her life is comfortable in her later years.
> 
> View attachment 249170


Mom's was less gray, and a light tan on her back.
Suzy, has that look that it's time for something. 
With a killer instinct for being sweet.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2022)

leastlongprime said:


> Mom's was less gray, and a light tan on her back.
> Suzy, has that look that it's time for something.
> With a killer instinct for being sweet.


It's usually time for a treat....lol


----------



## Blessed (Nov 8, 2022)

She is a beautiful bundle of joy and love!! I am not going to lie, she is getting older. I have suffered the loss of my most loved dog in all my life. He was not sick until he was very sick. I had to let him go after a surgery, that did not save him.  He faced another surgery that would have required injections everyday and a special diet and there was not a promise that he would survive the second surgery.

I just could not put him through that,  I adopted him when my husband was diagnosed with terminal cancer, he was such a blessing in our home.  When my husband had chemo and other treatments that little guy would stay right next to him. When my husband would wake from surgery or a bad spell he would ask where Oz was. The love for pet is an amazing thing.

When I had to let Oz go out best family friend found a look a like and brought him to me.  I was not ready but I could not say no to a little dog found in the cold wet winter. He has been here 5 years.  That same friend died at the beginning of the Covid.  I had taken care of him in my home after he suffered an amputation of a below the knee amputation. He was here in my home when I lost Oz.  He is the one that sent out word to all of his contacts that brought Toby to my home.

After my friend recovered and went home he realized how much a dog can bring to your life after spending time with mine.  He bought a full blood black chow for his compamion.  When my friend died from a sudden a heart attack, his dog was brought to me that night.  The dog knew me, my home and my dogs as I watched him often when my friend traveled.

So, now I have 3, the little cheweinie I adopted as a puppy about 10 months after my husband passed.  The doctor thought a puppy would get me out of bed and depression.  I have Toby the little dog left out in the cold, wet rain of winter, my friend found for me.  And last is the sweetest beautiful black 90# chow that my friend loved, Bear.  He is a handful, he is too big for me to handle but we make it work somehow. There is not one bit of mean or aggressive in him.  He is afraid of my little girl that is only 12#s.  We all get along fine but Bear is not allowed to get on the furniture or in the bed to sleep, he is just to big and hairy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2022)

Blessed said:


> She is a beautiful bundle of joy and love!! I am not going to lie, she is getting older. I have suffered the loss of my most loved dog in all my life. He was not sick until he was very sick. I had to let him go after a surgery, that did not save him.  He faced another surgery that would have required injections everyday and a special diet and there was not a promise that he would survive the second surgery.
> 
> I just could not put him through that,  I adopted him when my husband was diagnosed with terminal cancer, he was such a blessing in our home.  When my husband had chemo and other treatments that little guy would stay right next to him. When my husband would wake from surgery or a bad spell he would ask where Oz was. The love for pet is an amazing thing.
> 
> ...


I hear you.  Having pets is not easy as you fall in love with them.  I wish you much good luck with your babies


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Suzy is gorgeous, you are such a good Furmummy.


----------



## timoc (Nov 9, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've had Suzy  for 10 years this month.  When I got her the APLsaid she was about 3.  Then the Vet. said she was about 2.  So she is approximately 12 or 13 or more.  Making sure her life is comfortable in her later years.
> 
> View attachment 249170


"Ruthie, we both love each other to bits I know, but when are you doing the dinner?"


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2022)

Tish said:


> Suzy is gorgeous, you are such a good Furmummy.


Thank you


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2022)

timoc said:


> "Ruthie, we both love each other to bits I know, but when are you doing the dinner?"


She sits by the door to the kitchen when I'm cooking.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2022)

A Shih-Tzu has the most fantastic eyes of any dog. They talk to you through their eyes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 9, 2022)

Awww...look at that face!


----------



## Right Now (Nov 9, 2022)

I am wondering if that lid on the table means she got a bit ice cream this afternoon?


----------



## Blessed (Nov 9, 2022)

timoc said:


> "Ruthie, we both love each other to bits I know, but when are you doing the dinner?"


I really wish you would quit cheating on me, at least don't throw it in my face. LOL!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2022)

Thank you all for the replies.  Suzy didn't have any ice cream. I need to get some for us


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2022)

Pappy said:


> A Shih-Tzu has the most fantastic eyes of any dog. They talk to you through their eyes.


That's true.


----------

